# Advice for starters?



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm thinking about starting feeding Troy a raw diet. Any advice on how to start? Any Metro Detroit area people can help me find a good co-op or any butchers? I did do a calculator based on his weight and he would need about 9 oz. per day. Thanks in advance!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If you're talking about a GSD, you'll need way more than 9oz.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think you go by the weight they are going to be or an ideal weight as an adult, no?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes, I'm talking about a GSD puppy that is only 10 weeks?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay so I did it by what his weight should be when he is an adult which should be 80lbs. It calculated 2 pounds per day. Does that sound right for a puppy?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would find a commercial raw for a growing puppy. For at least 4-5 days a week. Bravo Balance is a decent price.

You'll need roughly 2x that amount. I think I fed Seger 6 oz 3x day.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Bella67 said:


> I'm thinking about starting feeding Troy a raw diet. Any advice on how to start? Any Metro Detroit area people can help me find a good co-op or any butchers? I did do a calculator based on his weight and he would need about 9 oz. per day. Thanks in advance!


Plenty of info on this forum, but thought I mention the 3 day "Raw Round Up" webinar that starts tonite. Featuring Ian Billingshurst, Karen Becker, Dr. Jean Dodds, Marty Goldstein, Chris Bessent, Steve Brown and others: Agenda | Raw Roundup 
Cost is $189.00

Moms


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Feed the dog in front of you! If you can feel his ribs then he's fine. If you can't then he's fat. If you buy a balanced commercial raw it is just so much easier to control portions.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It will be closer to what his adult weight will be. Especially with a puppy you'd rather over feed than underfeed.

Also just knowing how much you'll eventually feed...around 1.5 to 2 lbs a day will help you figure out what the cost will be eventually. Just something to plan for.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The raw feeding forums here have lots of information. I base the meal portion on the pups projected adult weight, which would be about 2 lbs a day, give or take. 
9 oz would starve a gsd pup.
There are a couple businesses that deliver once a month to the metro area.
G&C raw and my pet carnivore. G&C is delivering this weekend due to the holiday next weekend. I get my tripe from there as well as duck necks, turkey hearts and sweetbread if they have it in stock. 
My pet carnivore is great too, I order from there if possible, but they deliver on saturday and I'm usually training out of town.
There are a couple good fb pages for learning about raw feeding. Monica Segals is more precise and not as helpful because she would rather you purchase a diet plan from her(which is worth it for new raw feeders with a growing pup) 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/K9Kitchen/
and this one is great too; https://www.facebook.com/groups/285200538202117/?fref=ts
and this one; https://www.facebook.com/groups/338092466303612/?fref=ts
there is also a group in metro detroit but they get their food from a place I wouldn't feel comfortable feeding....big dans trucking. https://www.facebook.com/groups/163581030463387/?fref=ts


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He is at a perfect weight right now, he just went to the vet yesterday and had a perfect health check. The breeder did feed the puppies pre made raw. I messaged her earlier asking what brand she used. There is a place near me called Carnivore Carry Out - SE MID MICHIGAN RAW DIET CO-OP FOR DOGS & CATS and they sell a variety different type of meats. Has any Michigan people purchased anything from her?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks! 
I would rather just buy everything in bulk, and pre package everything in advance. I will look into the commercial diet as well. This is what Carnivore Carryout's website gave me for the first few weeks. 

Menu To Start Feeding Raw

WEEK 1-2 

MONDAY: Chicken Thighs and Necks
TUESDAY: Chicken Necks and Chicken Gizzards
WEDNESDAY: Chicken Leg Quarters
THURSDAY: Chicken Backs and a Chicken Gizzards 
FRIDAY: Chicken Thighs and Chicken Gizzards 
SATURDAY: Chicken Necks and Chicken Gizzards
SUNDAY: Chicken Leg Quarters

WEEK 3-4

MONDAY Chicken Thighs 
TUESDAY Turkey Hearts and Chicken Necks (Turkey Hearts are very rich) 
WEDNESDAY Chicken Legs Quarters 
THURSDAY Turkey Hearts and Chicken Necks 
FRIDAY Chicken Thighs and Chicken Necks
SATURDAY Turkey Hearts and Chicken Necks 
SUNDAY Chicken Backs and/or Chicken Necks with a very small piece of liver (any kind of liver will do)

WEEK 5-6

MONDAY Chicken Thighs and Chicken Necks
TUESDAY Chicken Necks and BRB Beef for dogs
WEDNESDAY Duck Carcass and Turkey Hearts
THURSDAY Chicken Backs OR Chicken Necks and BRB Beef for dogs
FRIDAY Duck Carcass and BRB Beef for dogs
SATURDAY Chicken Necks And Chicken Gizzards/Turkey Hearts & Liver 
SUNDAY Chicken Thighs And Turkey Hearts (a few) 

WEEK 7-8

MONDAY Turkey hearts and Duck carcass
TUESDAY Chicken Necks and BRB Beef for dogs
WEDNESDAY Chicken leg quarters
THURSDAY Chicken backs and BRB Beef for dogs
FRIDAY Duck Carcass and Turkey Hearts
SATURDAY Chicken Necks and Chicken Gizzards/Turkey Hearts & Liver
SUNDAY Duck Carcass and BRB Beef for dogs OR Tripe Or Pork Trim


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

From what I understand you should feed a ratio of everything for every meal. I think it's 80-10-10(meat, bone,organ(organ being split between a liver and non liver). I think the menu you listed has to much bone and not enough organ. I could be wrong, but I've been really researching this and that is my understanding.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is not balanced. I realize that everyone wants to buy in bulk and I do. But I don't mess with a puppies growing bones and soft tissue.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> That is not balanced. I realize that everyone wants to buy in bulk and I do. But I don't mess with a puppies growing bones and soft tissue.


What about this? Raw Fed Dog-Natural Prey Model Raw Feeding Diet it is already mixed with everything like you suggested. I recently bought a new bag of food for Troy which will last another month or so, he'll probably be 5 months when I start feeding. I want to do a lot of research before I start buying anything.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've only fed Blue Ridge tripe. I have questions regarding their meat source and Bravo Balance is more convenient for me. You could email the company and ask where their meat is sourced and if it's from downed animal or sick animals. Many people use it with no issues. Also ask if it's a whole, balanced, food.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

My breeder found a group on FB in MI that knows all of the places for the food, etc. Thanks for the advice!!


----------

